# Patriots vs Rams



## PhotonGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

So it looks like the Patriots and the Rams will be going to the Super Bowl. I was hoping the Eagles would go again and win again like they did last year, but that's not the case. Anyway, I will be rooting for the Rams, don't care much for the Patriots.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm still mad at the blown call in the Saints Game.

Saints got robbed.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 21, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> So it looks like the Patriots and the Rams will be going to the Super Bowl. I was hoping the Eagles would go again and win again like they did last year, but that's not the case. Anyway, I will be rooting for the Rams, don't care much for the Patriots.


Positive note on the Eagles not going: the guy who celebrated by eating horse sh!t at the victory parade last year probably won’t do that one again for at least another year.


----------

